# Chaos Termi Equipment



## Partof1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm almost definitely getting a box of these in the near future, and I'm wondering at the feasibility, in a relatively casual tournament setting, of Chainfists. 

I'll almost definitely put one on a single terminator, just because it's a cool fluff weapon, but should I consider it a viable tactical option? 

For that matter, what is a common armament for a unit of 3-5 Terminators, in general?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Well yes, Chainfists are amazing.
I think for that small a unit, maybe 2 Combi-Meltas, 3 Power Weapons, a Heavy Flamer, and 2 Chainfists.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Partof1 said:


> I'm almost definitely getting a box of these in the near future, and I'm wondering at the feasibility, in a relatively casual tournament setting, of Chainfists.
> 
> I'll almost definitely put one on a single terminator, just because it's a cool fluff weapon, but should I consider it a viable tactical option?
> 
> For that matter, what is a common armament for a unit of 3-5 Terminators, in general?


A single chain fist, if you have more than 5, then probably a second power fist. Combi-weapons are awesome and cheap, I like combi-plasma for the range, but combi-meltas for anti-vehicle work quite well too. For Deepstriking terminators, keep them pretty cheap, mostly power weapons and combi-weapons. Don't worry about champions, as they are never worth the points. While an Autocannon can be a good addition, and gives the unit a bit of range, it's very pricey, so perhaps a Heavy flamer (cheap and effective!) is the best choice.

For marks, I'd suggest just chaos glory on a deepstriking unit, though if you have a unit of 5-6, tzeench can be good, for the extra protection it offers. The others are ok, but I wouldn't suggest Nurgle, as it doesn't add much to a terminators survivability really, for it's price. 

So, for a single unit of, say, 4 deepstriking terminators, I'd take 3 combi-weapons, a chain fist and a heavy flamer. Cheap and effective, and you'll usually take out 5 or so MEQs with a good round of fire when deepstriking. Another one I'd consider would be 6 terminators with a mark of Tzeentch, with another fist on top of all that - more expensive, but better protected.

If you're taking them inside a Land raider, they have a bit more protection, and a more expensive setup can work well. Marks of Khorne or Slannesh on the unit, along with a bunch of twin lightining claws makes for a very scary assault unit. 

Anyway, that's just my 2c  Chaos termies are brilliant.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Chainfists are great weapons and aren't really much more expensive than normal power fists, so if you're ever considering taking just a single fist in a squad of Terminators, might as well make it a chainfist. I find one way to get a lot of use out of chainfist armed models is to upgrade them (and only them... no need to do it to the rest of the squad) to Champion status. The extra attack really goes a long way toward dealing with walkers and such.


----------



## Partof1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Would Reapers ever be advised in a unit of 5? Or is the HF overall the more cost efficient method? 

BTW, lovin' the feedback


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Partof1 said:


> Would Reapers ever be advised in a unit of 5? Or is the HF overall the more cost efficient method?
> 
> BTW, lovin' the feedback


Most people will sorta crap on the reaper cannon because it's really expensive and doesn't suit the Terminator's usual role all that well - which is getting in close to something and messing it up. Since it's a weapon with a long range that's geared toward dealing with light and medium vehicles as well as small groups of light or medium infantry, it sorta clashes with the other weapons that Chaos Terminators use, mostly their combi-weapons. Combi-flamers are used to deal with large units of lightly armored infantry, whereas combi-plasmas excel at destroying small units of heavy infantry and the combi-melta is an anti-tank weapon.

Despite all this however, a friend of mine uses a reaper autocannon in his Terminator squad and that thing _never_ fails to perform. It always pops a transport, wounds a tough Monstrous Creature or wounds/kills a character in every game. Once the reaper cannon managed to instant-kill Prince Yriel of the Eldar. I feel that the reaper autocannon is best used in a Terminator squad that's equipped to perform a variety of functions rather than one that's specialized toward a certain thing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

I field mine in a LR with a Khorne Icon, 4x twin LC, 1 Champ with Chainfist and HF.
This unit is not cheap but is a lot of fun to bring into CC.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

It's a toss up between not wanting to pay a lot of points for something that doesn't really fit into what the squad is "meant" for and the fact that reapers ACs are freaking _amazing_, really.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I either go with 5-6 dakka termies with regular power weapons, reaper auto cannon and as many comi melta/plasma as I can fit in. Or I go huge point sink of fightness, and put a tzeentchy chaos lord, with a Tzeentch marked CC unit of 5-6 temies decked out to the nines with) 2 lightning claws, 1 chain fist, 1 power fist, and 1-2 power weapons with a heavy flamer in the mix.

Oh by the way here is Mammon the Tzeentch lord that leads them.


----------



## Partof1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I think I'll have a chain fist, 2 combi-meltas, and, either a) a third combi-melta and heavy flamer, or b) a combi flamer and reaper. And if points hold out, a lightning claw.


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

Generally I just make a squad of 3 all with combi melta's and then one with the chain fist and aspiring champion.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

b.anthracis said:


> I field mine in a LR with a Khorne Icon, 4x twin LC, 1 Champ with Chainfist and HF.
> This unit is not cheap but is a lot of fun to bring into CC.


This is good.

I sometimes run 3 X 3 units consisting of nothing but a Reaper upgrade.

That guarding a flank is pretty strong.
It's also been rather effective at stopping these horrible Rhino rushes by the Wolves. And consequently, they will double in their effectiveness against BA.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Orochi said:


> This is good.
> 
> I sometimes run 3 X 3 units consisting of nothing but a Reaper upgrade.
> 
> ...


That's actually a really good idea. Kudos to you, sir! Way to make those crappy Elite slots work for you.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you 

9 men (3x3) putting out 6 str7 re-roll to hit shots is pretty daunting.

Can't say tyranid players at my club are to keen on it either...


----------



## Partof1 (Mar 2, 2010)

And the twin linked bolters aren't bad, either. 

Well done!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Partof1 said:


> And the twin linked bolters aren't bad, either.
> 
> Well done!


I've always liked the balance between Storm Bolters and Combi-Bolters.
One is a good mobile weapon with decent firepower at 24", the other does its job at 24" but becomes quite powerful at close range.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Winterous said:


> I've always liked the balance between Storm Bolters and Combi-Bolters.
> One is a good mobile weapon with decent firepower at 24", the other does its job at 24" but becomes quite powerful at close range.


The sucky thing about combi-bolters? Chaos termies are not actually "relentless", they just have the rule "can move and fire heavy weapons, and can assault after firing rapid-fire or heavy weapons". Notice the problem?

It means that if you move at all, you can only shoot rapid fire weapons at 12" range. That is the part that really sucks. Most people are fine just playing them as relentless though, which actually makes them a decent counter-part to Storm bolters, but by the proper rules, they really lose out.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

i've looked at fielding chaos termies and try fitting them in my lists but i don't like termicide (my deepstrikes always go wrong somehow) and the other option is slap them in a LR and that just slams up the points especialy when i look at TH/SS termies and weep at how underpointed they are for what they do.

but i'm a sucker for forgeworld stuff so no doubt i'll get the deathguard termi kit... the dread... another set of rhino doors... another kit for a 3rd squad of PM's to go with the rhino... raider doors... a raider for the doors... WHY DOES IT NEVER END?!?!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

maddermax said:


> The sucky thing about combi-bolters? Chaos termies are not actually "relentless", they just have the rule "can move and fire heavy weapons, and can assault after firing rapid-fire or heavy weapons". Notice the problem?
> 
> It means that if you move at all, you can only shoot rapid fire weapons at 12" range. That is the part that really sucks. Most people are fine just playing them as relentless though, which actually makes them a decent counter-part to Storm bolters, but by the proper rules, they really lose out.


..Mother fu-


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes. It's stupid the way that Banshee masks are stupid. They even made a 5th ed faq. They just absentmindedly boned termi's.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

T3 and a 4+ save....I think I've got a heavy bolter for that?


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

That's not what I meant about Banshee's. I meant errata to keep their functionality. Termi's got it too. Previously, they could move, shoot, rapidfire, assault, etc. Now they can't. It just didn't occur to them that switching over to all USRs required some support for C:CSM to keep it's existing functionality.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah, I see.

My mistake.


----------

